The functions of wealth: renters, owners, and capitalists across Europe and U.S - bookofjoe
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/30/owning-
yo...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/30/owning-your-own-
home-doesnt-make-you-rich-owning-somebody-elses-does/?utm_term=.b30facb4146a)

------
bookofjoe
Link to full paper: [https://www.oenb.at/dam/jcr:78835e0a-af08-4bfe-
aae4-9cd847ee...](https://www.oenb.at/dam/jcr:78835e0a-af08-4bfe-
aae4-9cd847eec57b/WP223.pdf)

